# Risikobeurteilung Schaltschrank



## PLC Sturm (27 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe leider zu meiner aktuellen Aufgabe keine Infos gefunden.

Mein Chef hat mir die Aufgabenstellung einer Risikobeurteilung für den Schaltschrank übergeben.
Im Netz findet man dazu leider nicht viel dazu.
Ich kann mir vorstellen das es hierbei Themen wie:
- Stromschienen
- Hauptschalter (Zuleitung Spannung steht an auf wenn er ausgeschalten ist)
- offene Klemmen Fingersicherheit

Ein Beispiel dazu habe ich bereits gefunden:
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie-2006-42-eg.de/demoversion/risikobeurteilungen-fur-maschinen.pdf

Hat hier jemand ein paar Beispiele oder eine Vorgehensweise die Praktikabel ist?

Danke schon mal

VG

Christain


----------



## stevenn (27 November 2017)

ich würde die DIN EN ISO 12100 durchgehen und die hier aufgeführten Gefahren bewerten. Im Maschinen- und Anlagenbau ein *muss* bei Risikobeurteilungen, die brauchst du auf jeden Fall! Hilft vielleicht die EN 61439?
ich denke bei Schaltschränken ist auch viel mit Beschreibungen gut zu erledigen. "Bei instandhaltungsarbeiten ist der Hauptschalter..."usw.


----------



## nilpferd (1 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Christian,

hier ist meiner Meinung ganz gut beschrieben, was man alles anstellen muss, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein:
http://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzundmetall/publikationen/infoblaetter/infobl_deutsch/090_schaltschraenke.pdf


Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Safety (1 Dezember 2017)

Hallo, 
  zunächst musst Du mal recherchieren welche Richtlinien für Deine „Schaltschränke“ hier zu beachten sind. Dazu gibt es den Anwendungsbereich in jeder Richtlinie. Wenn du die Richtlinien kennst musst die darin beschriebene Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren sichten und das für Dein Produkt gültiges umsetzen und dann in den Amtsblättern suchen welche Normen hier anzuwenden sind. 
  Soviel zum Anfang, für die Schaltschränke können die NRL, EMVRL uns MRL anzuwenden sein. 
  Dazu hat Dir ein Kollege weiter oben ein Dokument verlinkt, das die Zusammenhänge darstellt.
  Es muss mittlerweile für alle oben genannten RL eine Risikobeurteilung oder Analyse durchgeführt werden. 
  Wie sieht nun eine Risikobeurteilung für einen Schaltschrank aus, dazu ist eine Grundlegende Vorgehensweise der DIN EN ISO 12100 zu empfehlen. 
  Im Grunde hat man elektrische Gefährdungen bzw. Risiken die Du mit der Anwendung einer entsprechenden Norm wie z.B. DIN EN 60204-1 und den im normativen Verweis aufgeführten Normen mindern kannst. 
  Mechanisch Gefährdungen können z.B. bei den Lebensphasen Herstellung, Transport, Montage usw. entstehen.
  Die EMVRL ist auch ein Thema hier geht es darum das Dein Produkt andere Produkte stören kann aber eben auch von anderen Produkten gestört werden kann. Auch relevant dazu ist der CCF in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1.
  Es gibt auch hier entsprechende Normen die man dann in der RB aufführen kann und dann umsetzen muss. Es gibt z.B. Normen für Werkzeugmaschinen im Amtsblatt der EMVRL die auch für viele andere Maschinen helfen können. 
  Wenn Du noch nie eine Risikobeurteilung erstelt hast ist das schon schwer, etwas Erfahrung gehört auch dazu.


----------



## Mr_Fox (13 Dezember 2017)

Der Link der hier propagiert wird führt zu einer Software,  also *Werbung.* *Sollte gelöscht werden.
*


*1. Ein Schaltschrank fällt unter die Maschinenrichtlinie*

2. Ob er als *Sicherheitsbauteil *betrachtet wird lässt sich mit diesem Dokument feststellen:
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/f...Maschinen-_und_Anlagen_in_Verkehr_bringen.pdf

Für ein Sicherheitsbauteil alleine ohne Kontext führt man keine Risikoanalyse nach MRL durch. 
Deswegen hast Du im Netz auch nichts gefunden.

*3. Eine Risikoanyse nach der EMV Richtlinie muss gemacht werden*
Grundlegende Vorgehensweise kann man googeln, z.B.

https://www.tuv.com/media/germany/consulting/consulting_pdf/whitepaper_2014_30_EU.pdf


----------



## Safety (13 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Mr-Fox,
zu 1.:
Das ist Falsch, dazu hat die DGUV und einige anderen Stellen was geschrieben, das Dokument der DGUV wurde weiter oben verlinkt und erklärt den Sachverhalt ganz gut.
Zu 2.:
Hier wäre zu klären was Dein Satz genau ausdrücken soll. Fakt ist das in der MRL 2006/42/EG Artikel 2 steht:

_Artikel 2 _*Begriffsbestimmungen *
Im Sinne dieser Richtlinie bezeichnet der Ausdruck „Maschine“ die in Artikel 1 Absatz 1 Buchstaben a bis f aufgelisteten Erzeugnisse. 
Ferner bezeichnet der Ausdruck

c) „Sicherheitsbauteil“ ein Bauteil, — das zur Gewährleistung einer Sicherheitsfunktion dient, 
— gesondert in Verkehr gebracht wird, 
— dessen Ausfall und/oder Fehlfunktion die Sicherheit von Personen gefährdet und 
— das für das Funktionieren der Maschine nicht erforderlich ist oder durch für das Funktionieren der Maschine übliche Bauteile ersetzt werden kann. Eine nicht erschöpfende Liste von Sicherheitsbauteilen findet sich in Anhang V, der gemäß Artikel 8 Absatz 1 Buchstabe a aktualisiert werden kann; 

Das bedeutet dann auch das alle für den Begriff Maschine in der MRL aufgeführten Anforderungen erfüllt werden müssen und dazu gehört dann auch der Anhang I Allgemeine Grundsätze Abschnitt 1.
Also ist eine Risikobeurteilung erstellen.
Zu 3.:
Die grundlegende Vorgehensweise der 12100 bietet sich an hilft aber besonders in Bereich EMV zur Strukturerstellung aber nicht zur Problemlösung hierzu empfehle ich harmonisierte Normen zur EMVRL, da sind z.B. C-Normen für Werkzeugmaschinen gelistet die eine gute Herangehensweise an das Thema beschreiben.


----------

